

Mac Process Killer (mprock) - kill processes on mac os like a Human. - dotpot
https://github.com/dotpot/mprock

======
dotpot
Pull Requests are welcome if you have any improvements in mind.

------
zephjc
killall might be what you're looking for, but it isn't typically necessary
except for Chrome:

    
    
        killall 'Google Chrome'

